# My Mythical Drawing, Come See Come See!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

My mythical creatures, this is my second type of drawing i can do other then drawing pit bull puppies and pit bull adults. I have never showed my pit bull adults so i will post a pic of one later on today. Please view my art

This is my very first female, she came out very well, her name is Lyrachi, i made her with some wolf and some pit (see her legs?):









This is ChasmRupture, i made him with part wolf, part Croc (his feet have webbed plates on them), and part Pit Bull:









This is Fresca, she is my first pup with a mythical gene:









This is Renegade, he is my main character, he is a prehistoric.....dinosaur? I made him with part Smilodon, part lion, i don't know where the two tails came from but he uses them like Komodo Dragons use theirs, and he is part (smiles) Pit Bull:

















This is Renegade's brother type friend. They often fall out but they both are stubborn so....yeah. His name is Faligar, he is Megalania Prisca, i gave him the paws of a panther and the feet of a gator, and his chin looks like Raja's from Aladdin. I noticed that it fit very well with his look:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

also i use a regular Roseart pencil and a eraser, the only thing i spend a lot on is that drawing pad, i paid 15 bucks for it, but it was well worth it, it helps the pictures not ot smudge if i run my hand over them


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You are so talented! Those are really good, I can only draw stick figures! lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i started out drawing stick figures in Kindergarten then they got better over time 

Thank you, i was up at 7 am this morning finishing those off with a dark out lining, i made it part of my art class in school


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I love to see a kid with an imagination...that has almost become a rarity these day!!
Video games do it for them now.

You are so very talented sweetie, I just love your drawings. Truely professional looking!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol thanks! I look at them as though they are real creatures somewhere over the sea and the beyond. thats what improves the picture and the stories of their lives. I currently have Faligar and Renegade's stories along with their pics in my new album, more is to come


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Fresca looks like a Gelert from Neopets


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Muttkip you are right lol! She sure does  I never noticed that. I love hissies so i never payed that much attention to Gelerts other then the fact that i just noticed that they do look like Fresca lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i got the idea of Fresca looking like that because he ears were supposed to be like two ears in one but they just ended up with little ribbon like looks


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Stangchick


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Great work. I like 'em.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Buzhunter


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You almost have it! when you size the picture try and size them to 640 x 480 so they fit better on the thread and if you want I can watermark them for you so you can post them on your site


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

(pokes Mama Lisa) Look! I learned how to do it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job honey! That is what I was talking about now you can post them on your website too!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep, i already got the page started, i'm going to update it more later. Its called the: My Artwork. page


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are fantastic !! I love them wow. My oldest daughter is an artist as well. She use to draw for me all the time when she was younger I miss those days  lol ... I might want ya to turn Duece is to something mystical cause those are sure awesome !!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okee dokee Just message me and let me know what you'll like


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

here's my very first Adult APBT Female Animation, her name is Arkianna. (Ark-Key-annah)
I just drew her at like 5:10pm today


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great drawings


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Czar, please spread the word to your friends


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that is really good. seriously. they are so detailed, I really like that.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are really good sketches. My faves are the 1st & 3rd


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks China and Lex  I'm glad to hear that you like them


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i need to find out how to brighten my pics


----------

